# Hellow



## tyronneglen (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am Tyronne, a 56-year-old Anglo-Indian, from Bombay, settled from 1989 here in UAE.
I live in Sharjah and love to fish.

Can anyone guide me as to how do I go about permission to fish in Dubai, Sharjah, Umm Al Quain and Fujaira ?

I do not want to get into trouble with the authorities due to no permission. I believe they are quite strict now and fines are heavy.

Please guide me.

Cheers !


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

google is your friend and a quick search yields all the results you should need: https://www.google.ae/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=fishing+permits+dubai&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=v_zIUsKZKoLlswb3kICoBA


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

you need to get a licence for fishing... in ab dabs at least.


----------

